# Disney Fort Wilderness



## heron (May 13, 2010)

I looked on here a few weeks ago and someone had posted a very helpful link that told all of the bus schedules (within the campgrounds) and many more helpful tips/ times, etc.... I cannot find it on here now. Can anyone help?? Thank you!!


----------



## arotundo (Jan 2, 2011)

Click Here And here is a map Map of Fort Wilderness







One week till we go!


----------



## wkwilson (Mar 12, 2011)

heron said:


> I looked on here a few weeks ago and someone had posted a very helpful link that told all of the bus schedules (within the campgrounds) and many more helpful tips/ times, etc.... I cannot find it on here now. Can anyone help?? Thank you!!


My family is going to Fort Wilderness campsite in November. Please let us know what you think of your experience and any other tidbits of useful information. Were you able to request or assign your own campsite? If so, I'd like to know how. We have reservations but no assigned site. Thanks and hope your family has a great, "magical" time!

Sonya Wilson


----------



## arotundo (Jan 2, 2011)

wkwilson said:


> My family is going to Fort Wilderness campsite in November. Please let us know what you think of your experience and any other tidbits of useful information. Were you able to request or assign your own campsite? If so, I'd like to know how. We have reservations but no assigned site. Thanks and hope your family has a great, "magical" time!
> 
> Sonya Wilson


You are allowed to request a site but it is not guarantee.


----------



## NativeTXan (Jul 18, 2010)

We were at Ft Wilderness the end of May. It was a great time with the nightly movie and campfire sign-along. We were in the 1400 loop which was very convenient to most activities. If you don't have a golf cart and plan on renting one, be prepared for sticker shock at roughly $62/day.

One note about the loops. Given how they try to pack people in, the spots are decently separated. But if you're rig is roughly 30' or longer, you'll want to make sure you're on the outside of the loop. Some of the spots they say will take a 40' rig, but I couldn't imagine trying to back-in due to trees and other obstacles (such as parked cars).

Tighe


----------

